# Spares for Avid BB7 brakes



## Auntie Helen (20 Feb 2013)

I've had a spot of bother with my Avid BB7 brake on my trike which eventually I fixed (after boiling, burning, chilling and drowning the offending part) but I think I probably need to replace this in due course.

Does anyone have a spare BB7 Mountain Bike brake?

You can read all about my trials here! http://auntiehelen.wordpress.com/2013/02/20/how-to-boil-your-brakes/


----------

